# Question regarding meds



## jean20057 (May 31, 2013)

*Hey everybidrie! :wave: We were able to take Peatri off of the antibiotics! So now we need to know some things. We're still giving him the milk thistle, and calcium. I'm now wondering if we can begin giving him the guardian angel, and/or ACV. I would like to give him some sort of pro biotic now to help his system recover. Oh and we got the boys a full spectrum light for above their cage, but more on that later. Anyway, any suggestions?*


----------



## Jonah (Feb 3, 2013)

Hi Kristen. The guardian angel is a great product from everything I have read and heard. I would start using it immediately, and get your normal ACV regimen going again. Between the two I think you will have the bases covered....


----------



## FaeryBee (May 9, 2011)

*Guardian Angel is an excellent product for use with sick or stressed birds.

Guardian Angel from The Bird Care Company

I use ACV for my birds as well as Avi-Bios and Flourish

AviBios Probiotics

Flourish*


----------



## jean20057 (May 31, 2013)

*Hey everybirdie, I ordered some dried milk thistle and I was wondering if I could leave that in his cage to eat as much as he wants. Also, I was curious if I should continue to give him the milk thistle supplement. Thanks for any help!*


----------



## FaeryBee (May 9, 2011)

*Yes, you can leave dried milk thistle in Peatri's cage for him to munch on as he pleases.

I would not continue using the liquid supplement during the time you are giving him the dried milk thistle though.

Dried Cut Dandelion Root is also available through Amazon if you are interested in that.

Are you still giving him the dried Knotgrass?*


----------



## jean20057 (May 31, 2013)

*Oooh yes, he adores it! Daddy's putting fresh herbs in as I write this. I'll have to check on the dandelion root!*


----------

